# FPG Donations



## jmfauver (May 27, 2010)

Folks,

I have been asked to head up the collections for our drawings at FPG. We had a great turnout at DOG II and many of the items were a big hit, so if you want to donate please let me know or if you need ideas please let me know...

I will provide shipping info for those who are unable to attend  But we  prefer you come out and have some fun

Kids # 10
Adult # 10
Both # 1
 donation
 jmfauver                     Rod and Reel       Kids          
Hooked on Quack       sharks teeth        Kids  Rod and reel   Kids
rhbama3                       framed duck prints            Adult
rhbama3                       Whitetail deer jigsaw puzzle      Kids
crackerdave                 parent/kid deer hunt and fishing trip
RedNeck McGuiver     5 Thermacell holders( handmade leather)
BBQBOSS                    Slingshot,targets and pellets
Blues Brother             BBQ rub/sauce package
Ruttnbuck                   BB Gun Kids
JeffC                            Camo Back Pack kids and Smoking wood Adult
sarasmother              Homemade Laundry soap and bounce ( Adult) camo beanie hats,  pumpkin or turkey hair bows,  I spy bottles (Kids)


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 5, 2010)

Anybody folks??.......Check out  the kids with their prizes!!

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=4996742&postcount=2


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 1, 2010)

So far nothing has been donated except from me...Anyone want to pitch in and make some kids or adults day?


----------



## sharpeblades (Jul 1, 2010)

*Donations*

What is FPG?????


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 1, 2010)

sharpeblades said:


> What is FPG?????


 
The Fall Primitive Gathering, this will be the 2nd annual.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 2, 2010)

Let me see what I can come up with. Not sure exactly what but I will donate a door prize. 
Will let you know as soon as I figure it out.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 2, 2010)

I've got some sharks teeth for the kiddies, how about beer, do kids like beer??


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 2, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I've got some sharks teeth for the kiddies, how about beer, do kids like beer??



Yeah...big gray headed kids.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 2, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Yeah...big gray headed kids.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 2, 2010)

Alright, I figured it out. I have a never used...still in the box...Coleman portable propane water heater. I will donate this for the big kiddies. Sign me up JM.


----------



## crackerdave (Jul 2, 2010)

Man! Let's see somebody top _that!_ 

The only thing I have to offer is a parent/kid deer hunt and fishing trip at my place. Small property,but plenty of fish and deer!


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 3, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Alright, I figured it out. I have a never used...still in the box...Coleman portable propane water heater. I will donate this for the big kiddies. Sign me up JM.





crackerdave said:


> Man! Let's see somebody top _that!_
> 
> The only thing I have to offer is a parent/kid deer hunt and fishing trip at my place. Small property,but plenty of fish and deer!



Thanks guys....If you cannot attend please PM me and I will provide a shipping address,but we would rather you be there to see some of the faces light up when they get the prize...yup even the big kids


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 3, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I've got some sharks teeth for the kiddies, how about beer, do kids like beer??



Quack,the teeth are great...the beer not so much,besides arn't you providing the place to use and steaks....


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 3, 2010)

JM
I'm planning to be there. I will bring it with me.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 3, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> JM
> I'm planning to be there. I will bring it with me.



thanks,I am hoping most will come and see us...I made DOG II as my first one and I know it will not be my last....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 3, 2010)

I will have something good for the kiddies, just haven't decided what yet.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 3, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I will have something good for the kiddies, just haven't decided what yet.



Just let me know,so I can keep track of the 2 groups....PM incoming


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 3, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Quack,the teeth are great...the beer not so much,besides arn't you providing the place to use and steaks....



If ya'll really do want steaks, I can get some of the best you'll ever eat, IF everybody is willing to pitch in, and if BBQBOSS will cook 'em!!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> I will have something good for the kiddies, just haven't decided what yet.






Uncle Creepy, is dat you???


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 3, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> If ya'll really do want steaks, I can get some of the best you'll ever eat, IF everybody is willing to pitch in, and if BBQBOSS will cook 'em!!
> 
> 
> 
> Uncle Creepy, is dat you???



Quack Veggie steaks will never do w/ this crowd...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 3, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Quack Veggie steaks will never do w/ this crowd...





That's it, tube steak for you!!


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 3, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That's it, tube steak for you!!



Quack Quack Quack,all this after I accepted your friendship request,guess I gotta put you on the ignore list w/ Seth...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 4, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Quack Quack Quack,all this after I accepted your friendship request,guess I gotta put you on the ignore list w/ Seth...



There's NO way you'll put me and my boy on your ignore list, you'd be scared you missed sumpin!!



I'll throw a rodnreel combo in for the kiddies, and maybe a box of shotgun shells for the big kiddies??


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 4, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> There's NO way you'll put me and my boy on your ignore list, you'd be scared you missed sumpin!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'll throw a rodnreel combo in for the kiddies, and maybe a box of shotgun shells for the big kiddies??



Roger....You I won't block the other one...he's pushing his luck,first he blew up the basement then he caught the attic on fire....Kids


----------



## crackerdave (Jul 4, 2010)

If my financial/job situation is better between now and FPG,I'll also donate a rod and reel combo.Those are always good.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 6, 2010)

I have a couple of framed duck prints and a Whitetail deer jigsaw puzzle i'll donate. If nothing else i'll tie a few striper and crappie jigs to give away. I'll see what else i can find.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 7, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I have a couple of framed duck prints and a Whitetail deer jigsaw puzzle i'll donate. If nothing else i'll tie a few striper and crappie jigs to give away. I'll see what else i can find.



Thanks...will add you to the list.


----------



## Bill Mc (Jul 7, 2010)

I'll come up with something.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 8, 2010)

Bill Mc said:


> I'll come up with something.



Thanks Bill...Just let me know


----------



## Artmom (Jul 8, 2010)

I'll supply a few items: jewelry for the wives or WOW's, lye soap for the hunters (unscented), something for the children, and possibly some artwork.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 8, 2010)

Artmom said:


> I'll supply a few items: jewelry for the wives or WOW's, lye soap for the hunters (unscented), something for the children, and possibly some artwork.



Awesome..Please let me know what you decide on so I can ensure we have enough ( especially for the kids)


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 8, 2010)

PM'S incoming to some folks


----------



## Artmom (Jul 8, 2010)

*sure thing*



jmfauver said:


> Awesome..Please let me know what you decide on so I can ensure we have enough ( especially for the kids)



Will do...


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 22, 2010)

what do you have in mind for the kids? maybe some hunting dvd's or basspro gift cards? or are you looking more for homeade items since it's primitive gathering?


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 22, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> what do you have in mind for the kids? maybe some hunting dvd's or basspro gift cards? or are you looking more for homeade items since it's primitive gathering?



We gave away at the last gathering 
3 hunting/fishing games for the computer
2 airsoft pistols
1 fishing rod and reel
2 headlamps

I know there was a few more...We try to make sure each kid gets something....But we like the options of going either adult or child depending upon the number of kids...Please check out the link http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=544329 on the bottom he posted what he was given so you can see some of the "toys" were for grown up....If you need some ideas I have a few,just send me a pm...thanks


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 29, 2010)

TTT....Thanks Kim the thermacell holders are awsome...I will post a picture later


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 31, 2010)

Mike I have a New In the box Daisy Red Ryder BB Gun to donate!!


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 31, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Mike I have a New In the box Daisy Red Ryder BB Gun to donate!!



Cool,thats awsome...kids group?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 16, 2010)

I will come up with something cool for the youngens...


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 17, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> I will come up with something cool for the youngens...



you always do!!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 24, 2010)

Still in need of donations...Just about 7 weeks until this party starts!!!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 24, 2010)

im going to do some type of sling shot setup for a kid.... sling shot, ammo and targets.


There go the windows in the neighborhood...


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 24, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> im going to do some type of sling shot setup for a kid.... sling shot, ammo and targets.
> 
> 
> There go the windows in the neighborhood...



That works thanks Matty!!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm thinking!


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 24, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> I'm thinking!



sniff sniff....I knew I smelled smoke


----------



## Bill Mc (Sep 4, 2010)

ttt

Time to get serious.


----------



## blues brother (Sep 4, 2010)

Would anyone be opposed to another BBQ rub/sauce package? If not count on a Blues Brother package in the mail. Or delivered in person!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2010)

blues brother said:


> Would anyone be opposed to another BBQ rub/sauce package? If not count on a Blues Brother package in the mail. Or delivered in person!!



 I hope in person!! 



Hey Tiny, I think I can swing a jar of pear relish....... I'll check on some other stuff this week & get back with ya!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 5, 2010)

blues brother said:


> Would anyone be opposed to another BBQ rub/sauce package? If not count on a Blues Brother package in the mail. Or delivered in person!!


Bring it Brother!!....Maybe I will win it!!



Keebs said:


> I hope in person!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Tiny, I think I can swing a jar of pear relish....... I'll check on some other stuff this week & get back with ya!


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 5, 2010)

blues brother said:


> Would anyone be opposed to another BBQ rub/sauce package? If not count on a Blues Brother package in the mail. Or delivered in person!!





Keebs said:


> I hope in person!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Tiny, I think I can swing a jar of pear relish....... I'll check on some other stuff this week & get back with ya!





RUTTNBUCK said:


> Bring it Brother!!....Maybe I will win it!!



That is a definitely  agreeable....


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 5, 2010)

Folks we are just about 1 month..We really could use some stuff for the Kids...


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm trying to come up with something BIGGUN....


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 25, 2010)

Less then 2 weeks and we are in need of stuff for the kids...Please help out if you can...


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 27, 2010)

We are still looking for donations....


----------



## sarasmother (Sep 29, 2010)

Hey y'all!  I am blues brother's sister.  My husband and I are planning on attending and I would like to bring some donations and wanted to get some input about them.  For adults, I can bring homemade laundry detergent and Bounce.  My Bounce has nothing to do with laundry....  For the kids, I can crochet a few camo beanie hats, make some pumpkin or turkey hair bows, and make some I spy bottles.  The I spy bottles are filled with birdseed and have items like a thumbtack, toothpick, gym clip, etc that you try to find in the birdseed.  Do these things sound ok?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2010)

sarasmother said:


> Hey y'all!  I am blues brother's sister.  My husband and I are planning on attending and I would like to bring some donations and wanted to get some input about them.  For adults, I can bring homemade laundry detergent and Bounce.  My Bounce has nothing to do with laundry....  For the kids, I can crochet a few camo beanie hats, make some pumpkin or turkey hair bows, and make some I spy bottles.  The I spy bottles are filled with birdseed and have items like a thumbtack, toothpick, gym clip, etc that you try to find in the birdseed.  Do these things sound ok?



 

Brang it!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 29, 2010)

sarasmother said:


> Hey y'all!  I am blues brother's sister.  My husband and I are planning on attending and I would like to bring some donations and wanted to get some input about them.  For adults, I can bring homemade laundry detergent and Bounce.  My Bounce has nothing to do with laundry....  For the kids, I can crochet a few camo beanie hats, make some pumpkin or turkey hair bows, and make some I spy bottles.  The I spy bottles are filled with birdseed and have items like a thumbtack, toothpick, gym clip, etc that you try to find in the birdseed.  Do these things sound ok?


Anything will be welcomed with open arms!!

I will add you to the list of attending!!


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 30, 2010)

sarasmother said:


> Hey y'all!  I am blues brother's sister.  My husband and I are planning on attending and I would like to bring some donations and wanted to get some input about them.  For adults, I can bring homemade laundry detergent and Bounce.  My Bounce has nothing to do with laundry....  For the kids, I can crochet a few camo beanie hats, make some pumpkin or turkey hair bows, and make some I spy bottles.  The I spy bottles are filled with birdseed and have items like a thumbtack, toothpick, gym clip, etc that you try to find in the birdseed.  Do these things sound ok?



Thanks


----------



## boneboy96 (Oct 1, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> I'm thinking!



I'm still thinking!


----------



## crackerdave (Oct 1, 2010)

Headlights [lights you wear on your head or hat] are always good,and fairly _cheap!_


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 1, 2010)

crackerdave said:


> Headlights [lights you wear on your head or hat] are always good,and fairly _cheap!_



Hey I gave those away at DOG II....


----------



## F14Gunner (Oct 1, 2010)

I have some 10 in 1 tools to add to the pot.


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 1, 2010)

F14Gunner said:


> I have some 10 in 1 tools to add to the pot.



add them in....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 1, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> I'm still thinking!



Laaaaaaawd, that boy is rollin in reverse. . .


----------



## JustUs4All (Oct 3, 2010)

Put me down for a RealTree Camo folding stool with carry strap, suitable for a child or an adult.


----------



## DeltaHalo (Oct 3, 2010)

I'll figure out somethin to throw in...


----------



## sarasmother (Oct 7, 2010)

I am not going to have the camo crochetted hats...just can't get them to come out right and am running out of time.  Sorry, but I will have everything else


----------



## Bill Mc (Oct 7, 2010)

I hope to scrounge up something from Adventure Outdoors Friday am.

I'll defintely have a couple of things for the kids.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 8, 2010)

I have been scrounging the clearance aisle at Walmart for the last six months!!, and I have lots of goodies for the kids!!.............Zander will have a foam sword to go with his eye patch!!.......As well as about six or seven other kids!!........We will be run amok with Mini Pirates all around!!

Other goodies include

Frisbees
Silly String
Water pistols
Water Blasters
Kites,
And bubble wands!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 8, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I have been scrounging the clearance aisle at Walmart for the last six months!!, and I have lots of goodies for the kids!!.............Zander will have a foam sword to go with his eye patch!!.......As well as about six or seven other kids!!........We will be run amok with Mini Pirates all around!!
> 
> Other goodies include
> 
> ...





Dang, you're kanky . . .


----------

